# Ever seen one of these?



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

A DC Case with a Deroit engine conversion. Hope the pic works. I have NEVER seen a real tractor with this engine. This photo is from the Case Archives {thanks DC TOM}
Don L.

<img src =http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72440>


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Don, 
Like you I have never seen one in person. I believe my brother had some literature on a conversion for the 2-71 detroit in the D series tractors. A few years ago there were two Case D's mounted side by side on ebay. I don't recall if they had the conversion or if they were stock.
caseman-d


----------

